# Ahhhhhhhhhh



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2014)

I guess I'm save to assume that most of you have kids so I'll ask. Is my newborn sleeping all day and staying awake all nice on purpose just to keep me awake. Glad I'm on vacation this week.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 20, 2014)

In some cases.....children are just punishment for having sex.


Just kidding........it will get better. Honest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2014)

Been there and done that... Twice.

I heard something about kids that's always stuck with me... "The years go by fast, but the days are sometimes really long"... That pretty much sums it up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hell I am honest- It is a life sentence- you will never stop worrying about them. You will never have a more important job. No one will ever look at you the way they do. Sleep??? it will not be the same for a while but you will get used to it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah I want him to get a little bigger to play with but not to big. Well after 37 years I didn't think it would be different but it is


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry, but I'm laughing with you, not at you..........really . At least the first six months are brutal on sleep, and hopefully your lil guy won't get croup or bad gas to keep him up all night ......Your life will never be the same as before the lil guy showed up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Sorry, but I'm laughing with you, not at you..........really . At least the first six months are brutal on sleep, and hopefully your lil guy won't get croup or bad gas to keep him up all night ......Your life will never be the same as before the lil guy showed up


Yeah right tom you are laughing at me.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 20, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Yeah right tom you are laughing at me.


Nope I feel your pain ........I thought sleepless nights would never end  But they do

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 20, 2014)

One of the things that was shared with us was that in the womb the baby was more active at night. The rational was that during the day, mom was moving around, baby was comfortable, kinda rocked to sleep by mom's movement. Then when mom lays down to sleep, baby thinks it's party time. My wife experienced that when she was pregnant with our son - he was, by far, most active when she was laying down and trying to fall asleep. So, with that in mind, the thought is that night and day are kinda switched around for a newborn. Over time their internal clocks will adjust.

But, sleep? Your nights will never be the same. Our son is 14 months old and has only slept entirely through the night without waking up only twice so far. You'll get used to it. Maybe!

There's always coffee...

That said, the sleepless nights are so worth it considering how awesome children are!


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2014)

Well as a cell tech on call my days and nights run together a lot but these past 5 days seem so different. If Paxton whimpers I jump straight up and won't go back to sleep


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 20, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Well as a cell tech on call my days and nights run together a lot but these past 5 days seem so different. If Paxton whimpers I jump straight up and won't go back to sleep


Oh man, I literally laughed out loud when I read this . It's nerve racking to say the least with a first child !!!!!! Hang in There , it will get better. Teething is another challenge to get used to .


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Oh man, I literally laughed out loud when I read this . It's nerve racking to say the least with a first child !!!!!! Hang in There , it will get better. Teething is another challenge to get used to .


Teething. Ok rub it in will you. I bet you are still laughing..


----------



## Sprung (Jan 20, 2014)

Don't even get me started on teething... Our little guy does NOT tolerate teething well... Screaming from the pain, runs fevers, etc... It's miserable in our house every time he's cutting a tooth.

Tony, when Paxton gets to that point, we'll be here for you then too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 22, 2014)

If you think breaking a mirror is bad luck...........try breaking a condom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 22, 2014)

Our pediatrician prescribed scotch when I asked about sleepless nights. No, not for the baby, but to help us sleep and be less panicky. It is amazing how quickly they learn to sleep when we stop "coddling" them unecessarily (trust me, you'll know when it is really an emergency)!

On a more serious note, enjoy every minute. Keller's message is right. I swear, at almost every birthday I said I didn't want it to change as I couldn't imagine it getting any better... but it always did. Mine are all teens now, with all the good and bad that goes with that age, and I still look back and remember (and long for) those first few months when they would fall asleep on my chest.

By the way, the very best thing you can do for your sleep (well, also the best thing for the little one's health, but we do have priorities) is support breast-feeding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 22, 2014)

Yep your life and sleep is all out of wack for awhile. Bet your other half has it worse though. Mommy is THE priority for awhile!


----------



## Tclem (Jan 22, 2014)

We are getting there. Went ahead and took vacation again this week so I could help around here ( and process some wood and wood hunt and turn and removed shop ) and give mom a break. Paxton doing great. No problems. God has blessed us with a healthy young n and thanks to all y'all for the well wishes

Reactions: Like 4


----------

